#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  The Language of Love in Thai

## chitown

Not everyone come to Thailand for it's pristine beaches and ancient temples! There are a few farangs that are here to date Thai ladies, but most Thai girls lack the skills to communicate in English. 

So lets go through some phrases you might use when courting a girl.

----------


## chitown

You may want to find a girl that is single. There are a few things to keep in mind on that subject - 1) you may get hurt if you date a girl that has a Thai husband AND 2) the girl may tell you she is single when she is in fact not AND 3) both 1 and 2 may be true!

So here is how you ask a Thai girl if she has a boyfriend or husband - 

Do you have a boyfriend? Khun mii fan mai krahp? 

Do you have a husband? Khun mii samee mai krahp?

Possible answers -

Yes I do. Mii leeo

Not yet - yang mai mii

----------


## chitown

Now if you want to find out if she is free tonight -

Kun-nee wang mai krahp?

tomorrow -

Prung nii wang maikrahp?

----------


## chitown

Make sure you don't pull a Gentlemans Camp and follow up with....

Come to my room please................... Chern ti hong noi

----------


## chitown

I have never dated a Thai girl..........Pom mai kee mii nat gap puuying tai

----------


## chitown

Fellas feel free to correct me if I am amiss as I really can't have Mrs. Chi helping with these translations and also putting the Thai script in the post. I mean, 

I guess I could, but do I really want to put myself in that position?  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Can I hold your hand?.......... Kee jap muu ni dai mai?

----------


## chitown

I want to hug you...............Yaak got khun

I want to be with you tonight...Kunnii yuu gap pom na

I will dream of you tonight......Kuunni ja fan tung khun

----------


## chitown

I love you....Pom rak khun

I really love you Rak khun jing jing

I love you with all my heart.....Rak khun mot hua jai

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Good thread Chit, can we fast forward to the "good stuff"? :Smile: 




> I really can't have Mrs. Chi helping with these translations


Understood :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

you want how much?= ao tao rai? nigga please

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## hillbilly

Pom me satang...

----------


## ferretface

the most important one    ''khun puying .......puchay khrap''   just in case.

----------


## isanmick

aow yet mai ?

----------


## Thormaturge

If you are telling someone you love them then probably the less formal "rak teur" although this wouldn't apply where a financial transaction is involved.

" I miss you " .... " Kid Teung"

----------


## Thormaturge

What's the Thai for "I want my money back"?

----------


## pescator

Ao ngun khuen เอาเงินคืน

----------


## raycarey

> most Thai girls lack the skills to communicate in English. 
> 
> So lets go through some phrases you might use when courting a girl.





> I love you....Pom rak khun
> 
> I really love you Rak khun jing jing
> 
> I love you with all my heart.....Rak khun mot hua jai


i'm all for foreigners improving their thai language skills, but let me see if I've got this straight...

this hypothetical woman doesn't speak english, and the hypothetical farang's thai language skills are so limited that he would needs to memorize these rudimentary phrases.....but somehow they'e reached the point where he "loves" this woman.....no, _really_ loves this woman....with all his heart.

sounds like the solid foundation of a strong relationship that will last years and years.     :mid:

----------


## bart

[quote=The Fresh Prince;1608548]Good thread Chit, can we fast forward to the "good stuff"? :Smile: 

[quote="chitown"]I really can't have Mrs. Chi helping with these translations[/qu


         question  time,
                                are  you  a  vergin ?

----------


## bart

What's the Thai for "I want my money back"?[/quote]

                      i  think  the  answer  is ,
                                                          yett  gann  .

----------


## jks

... nice thread, thx

reading with interest cos thai is "mumble-jumble" for me, difficult to find the "red thread" in the language

 :bananaman:

----------


## pescator

[quote=bart;1608825][quote=The Fresh Prince;1608548]Good thread Chit, can we fast forward to the "good stuff"? :Smile: 




> I really can't have Mrs. Chi helping with these translations[/qu
> 
> 
>          question  time,
>                                 are  you  a  vergin ?


Virgin? I take it that you dont mean vermin. 

Bor ri soot mai?/Phen pooying bor ri soot mai?

----------


## keekwai

> Kee jap muu ni dai mai?


No I didn't  :Smile:

----------


## bart

good  thread   ,  thanks  


questton  time ,
                 can  you do , thai  boxing ?.

----------


## albarb

While the intentions of Chitown's Thread are good and the translations of certain phrases welcomed - some posters have just put up their replies in Thai - without the corresponding translations and since my Thais language skills are not capable of translating these replies - I am a little bit lost.

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Mai Bpen rai

----------


## fridgemagnet

Are you a lady of the night?
Khai dtua mai.

Are you a ladyboy?
Bpen katoey mai.

That's expensive
Paeng maak

Thai for lovers is a good book, and has swear words in it too, tho using some of them will lead to serious bodily injury, if not death.

----------


## keekwai

^ Unlikely

----------


## pescator

> Are you a lady of the night?
> Khai dtua mai.


This is a perfect example of what can go wrong if there are no tonal markers or tonal indications in the transliterations. Not to mention vowel durations.

Literally, you are saying:

a) do you sell your body? Mid tone in dtua (Sell is Khaai, long vowel duration, rising tone)
b) do you sell tickets? Rising tone in dtua

This is a coarse expression.

You could say: Phen pooying klaang kuen mai?
Which translates to: are you a lady of the night?
Or,  Phen Ying Borigaan mai?
Are you a "service" woman?

Although these expression are not so offensive, obviously one would most likely receive a slap across the face when asking someone who are not in this profession.

----------


## keekwai

I thought the average Thai hooker's English was adequate. What's the point? And if one was too dense to know whether a girl was a ho or not .. language acquisition would be out of their league anyway.  :Confused:

----------


## pescator

Hehe. Point taken. Well put.

----------


## keekwai

[quote=pescator;1608926][quote=bart;1608825]


> Good thread Chit, can we fast forward to the "good stuff"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> ...



To which the answer will always be "Chai ka"

----------


## keekwai

Honestly .. who actually runs around Thailand asking these questions? I think it's a bit rude to even ask an obvious bargirl these questions. 
She'd probably think "Fuck me! When did this tosser fly in?"

----------


## fridgemagnet

> ^ Unlikely



Try yet mee & see how popular you become.
mee pronounced as mare, a female horse.

(And it really is a fun book).

----------


## keekwai

I meant unlikely someone would kill you. I can't recall a single news story over the years about any farangs being killed for telling a Thai to fuck off.

----------


## pickel

> I can't recall a single news story over the years about any farangs being killed for telling a Thai to fuck off.


I've seen a few come close.

----------


## larvidchr

> Honestly .. who actually runs around Thailand asking these questions? I think it's a bit rude to even ask an obvious bargirl these questions. 
> She'd probably think "Fuck me! When did this tosser fly in?"


 :rofl:  It's much more a question of constantly having to decline offers of such services politely.

----------


## pescator

That would depend on the people that one mingle with, no?

----------


## nigelandjan

> What's the Thai for "I want my money back"?


55555555555555555555555 !  dee mak !!   :smiley laughing:

----------


## nigelandjan

> are you a vergin ?


 This is a post about Thai language  ,,,,  could you please post quotes like this in the .............. " I am a hopeless optomist  "  post  :Smile:

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> 
> ^ Unlikely
> 
> 
> 
> Try yet mee & see how popular you become.
> mee pronounced as mare, a female horse.


เย็ดแม่

Who in their right mind would ever consider using an expression like that?
"Fok mom"?

I may very well be too touchy, but I would never lower myself to speak like that.

YMMV

----------


## keekwai

"Give my money back!" .. Glahp hai tung (pohm)

----------


## keekwai

> เย็ดแม่
> 
> Who in their right mind would ever consider using an expression like that?
> "Fok mom"?
> 
> I may very well be too touchy, but I would never lower myself to speak like that.
> 
> YMMV


Oh! .. "maa" I couldn't work out what the "mee" was supposed to be! I've heard 10 y.o students saying it lots of times in the school grounds.. along with "Ai hee-ha" ... but then ... they ARE 10 years olds!

----------


## larvidchr

> That would depend on the people that one mingle with, no?


No in Pattaya it doesn't matter, its impossible to move around the city without getting propositioned if you are out without a female companion.

----------


## sharon

> "Give my money back!" .. Glahp hai tung (pohm)


Do you mean 'glahp' = 'back'? If yes, I dont' think it works this way.
It should be ... Khoor Tung Khuen.

----------


## fridgemagnet

> Originally Posted by fridgemagnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by keekwai
> ...


  Thr guy said that I was exaggerating the offensiveness of some swear words in the book I was talking about. So I put that in, as it is in the book, and it will cause very great offence. Say it to the wrong person, & you may wake up dead.
At no time was I suggesting that anyone should, or would, use that expression. See for yourself, from the context of the thread.
I believe that expression is even more offensive than your translation infers.

----------


## keekwai

^ Arai Nah?

----------


## keekwai

^ Are you using "Google Translate" ?   :irish:

----------


## keekwai

OK .. Who will be the first to volunteer to take serlin up on his free debt advice?   :smiley laughing:

----------


## ThaiLite

> No in Pattaya it doesn't matter, its impossible to move around the city without getting propositioned if you are out without a female companion.


You ladyboy?

----------


## nigelandjan

Mabe someone can translate for me pls

   1.  God that stinks !!
    2.  Next time you do that , please remove your dentures first.
    3.   I,m doing my best , but I still cant feel the sides

----------


## bart

question time,
are you a vergin ?[/quote]

Virgin? I take it that you dont mean vermin. 

Bor ri soot mai?/Phen pooying bor ri soot mai?[/quote]


To which the answer will always be "Chai ka"[/quote]

rearree, i have been told by two thai ladies they were vergo.s
were they fkc .. mie penlie .
i told them i was infertile ..khap. watch this space............bye.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Probably the most useful one... after you've done your "yet khun jom hai met" and (my favourite) "yet doot kee gashoot" lines and applied a helping of "mansturiser"... you need a loud stern point of the finger towards the door, followed by "Sai hua... Oooooork... BPAI!" 

...for the most part this page:
Thai Love Phrases | Thailand Musings
offers more useful stuff for real life. ;p

----------


## keekwai

Crikey! .. This thread is really drawing the weirdos out of the woodwork!   :smiley laughing:

----------


## bart

> Crikey! .. This thread is really drawing the weirdos out of the woodwork!


 
what weirdos ???

koun pussy , minn muk marr .

english translation , but i like you .

hope this helps .

 :kma:

----------


## keekwai

> hope this helps .


Not with that messy transliteration.   :bananaman:

----------


## Chili Pepper

"Kin hoy mai aroy, kin hee aroy dee"

----------


## keekwai

Nothing wrong with shellfish .. unless they've been out in the sun too long! As for the pussy .. same same!

----------


## fridgemagnet

> ^ Are you using "Google Translate" ?


tammay nah.

----------


## fridgemagnet

> "Kin hoy mai aroy, kin hee aroy dee"



kin koi mai alloy, kin hee alloy dee - given u'r straight, that is. I'm not.
Perhaps someone could come up with a complimentary couplet from the 'dark side'?

----------


## keekwai

^ Why? Take another look. The English is typical of Googles garbled translations ..  :irish:

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by Chili Pepper
> 
> 
> "Kin hoy mai aroy, kin hee aroy dee"
> 
> 
> 
> kin koi mai alloy, kin hee alloy dee - given u'r straight, that is. I'm not.
> Perhaps someone could come up with a complimentary couplet from the 'dark side'?


How about .. gihn ngoo mai alloy, gihn koo-ay alloy mahk.

----------


## fridgemagnet

> ^ Why? Take another look. The English is typical of Googles garbled translations ..


  Well, I'm in with a lot of good company on this thread.
er - eating snake not as good as eating cock?
Clearly correct, those buggers can bite.

----------


## keekwai

^ Just change the adjective! 555

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ Why? Take another look. The English is typical of Googles garbled translations ..


Yes, it is typical. As Google translator is "literally" quite inaccurate, more often than not. Even if they might promote themselves otherwise.

----------


## keekwai

I'd say "grammatically" inaccurate. It just translates word for word. Foreign (and English) grammar is beyond it.

----------


## sharon

> How about .. gihn ngoo mai alloy, gihn koo-ay alloy mahk.


Foul-mouthed individual.

----------


## CaptainNemo

When our first kid came out, I used to say to her, "kao gin nom, pom gin haowy".

----------


## keekwai

^ I eat both

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> How about .. gihn ngoo mai alloy, gihn koo-ay alloy mahk.
> 
> 
> Foul-mouthed individual.


Looks like it's established that Sharon would be no fun on a date!

----------


## fridgemagnet

> ^ Why? Take another look. The English is typical of Googles garbled translations ..



please improve my Thai - I thought that, colloquially, yet mee meant 'f-ck your mother', which is offensive, even in Europe. In some parts of America - Spanish areas, maybe, it can be an expression of complete & utter astonishment. Amongst friends.
Khaai dtua, mai is quite a common opening gambit in these delicate negotiations - I gave a bit of a euphemistic translation, true.

----------


## keekwai

> (Khun bpen poo ying) "Khaai dtua, mai" (Are you a prostitute?) .. "is quite a common opening gambit in these delicate negotiations"


Only if you are a complete and utter knobhead.

Look at it these two possible scenarios.

1. You go up to an obvious bar girl and ask her if she is a prostitute.
Result= You are a knobhead.

2. You go up to any other girl in the street and ask her if she is a prostitute.
Result= You are a knobhead.

I'm afraid you are just one of these hapless guys that makes himself look like a knobhead every time you open your mouth.

Suggestion: Keep it closed.   :rofl:

----------


## ferretface

khun menn

----------


## keekwai

^ It IS a rather hot climate

----------


## fridgemagnet

> Originally Posted by fridgemagnet
> 
> (Khun bpen poo ying) "Khaai dtua, mai" (Are you a prostitute?) .. "is quite a common opening gambit in these delicate negotiations"
> 
> 
> Only if you are a complete and utter knobhead.
> 
> Look at it these two possible scenarios.
> 
> ...


 You are obviously an expert at these matters, and unpleasant to boot. Why are you so offensive?
I like the newbies, not all are very experienced, so it's a fair opening question. Cuts to the chase nice & quick. You then need to make sure that they understand, and are willing to do, whatever it is that you want them to do. Such verbal contracts are, in the main, pretty successful.
 I dislike bars, frequented as they are, by people like yourself - plus the rough old pros do not turn me on at all.
Is it really so satisfying to put people down? Your behaviour says a lot about yourself, more than it does about me.

----------


## keekwai

Newbie? At life in general? Anyone .. in any country .. asking random females if they are a prostitute .. is .. in my opinion .. a knobhead. I'm just saying like it is. I'm not "trying" to be offensive .. it just looks that way. The truth hurts sometimes. Deal with it.

You think I'm offensive .. but asking random females if they are ho's or not is not offensive??? 

Ting tong to the max! "Naive Sexpest" is an apt description methinks.

 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## nigelandjan

> When our first kid came out


never mind ,its quite trendy to come out nowadays

----------


## bart

rukk  nar .  jub  jub .

----------


## StrontiumDog

ไม่ต้องห่วงหรอก ฉันไม่รักหลับเธอ

maiF dtawngF huaangL raawkL chanR maiF rakH lapL thuuhrM

"You don't have to worry; I won't (sexually) arouse you during your sleep."

----------


## keekwai

^ Change the "ฉัน / chan" to "ผม /pohm"  (I) .... unless you are a ladyboy!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## StrontiumDog

It was to be said by a lady to a man....geddit? I thought it was amusing anyway....

But also, as you would know, a man can say "chan", if being polite....

----------


## fridgemagnet

What random females? As if.
  You just can't admit that I'm not the green twat you assumed I was, so eager were you to have a go at me.
Get a life. ::spin::

----------


## rangmak

Why not learn to speak politely and use innuendos, Thais love talking in innuendo.

----------


## chitown

> a man can say "chan", if being polite....


I do not think so. Unless you want the Thais to laugh at you.  :Smile:

----------


## StrontiumDog

^Ask a Thai...I did and that was the reply. A Bangkok university educated Thai...

----------


## chitown

I asked my Mrs. Chi, who taught Thai and English at a BKK uni and she said absolutely not.

----------


## pescator

And Mrs. Chi is of course right.

Chan can be used between lovers, husband and wife.
It implies a very strong familarity or kinship.
A patriak of the family may use this pronoun too, when adressing younger members of the family.
Kids can do it too. 
And people belonging to "Pooying Praphet Tee Sorng" women of the second kind will also use it.
In Lakorn you hear this pronoun used on a regular basis.

But for a foreigner using it? 
It is anything but polite.

----------


## keekwai

> It was to be said by a lady to a man....geddit? I thought it was amusing anyway....
> 
> But also, as you would know, a man can say "chan", if being polite....


I really think "chan" is only used by women, little boys, gays/ladyboys, and between two men who are _REALLY_ close friends.

I agree with pescator .. it would be strange for a farang male to use it.

----------


## keekwai

> What random females? As if.
>   You just can't admit that I'm not the green twat you assumed I was, so eager were you to have a go at me.
> Get a life.



Yes .. you are quite right. I'm wrong. You just keep asking women if they are ho's or not. Nothing wrong with that at all. I don't know what I was thinking. My apologies.

I'm off to get a life now .. be back shortly.   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## dingsbumst

*pom kor jub meu koon dai mai? is the correct way to say that written it is*  *ผมขอจับมือคุณได้ไหม?*

----------


## dingsbumst

*ผมขอจับมือคุณได้ไหม?**pom kor jub meu koon dai mai?*) is the correct!! :kma:  way to say may i hold you hand

----------


## keekwai

I don't ask them .. it's a silly question. Just grab their hand. I'm sure they don't mind. Inane babbling in Thai just for the sake of it is ... well .. "nerdy"

----------

